# Need help in identifying electric motor hp



## s10sleeper (Feb 18, 2013)

Awhile back I acquired a compressor from our farm.The brand on the tank is a FliteWay, the compressor motor looks exactly like was is on a Speedaire. What I am wondering about is figuring out the size of the motor, as the spec plate is missing. The tank is a 30 gallon tank and is almost 1/4 inch thick steel, claiming a rating of 30 lbs, it uses a 2 cylinder single stage pump motore and has to run on a minimum of a 30 amp breaker or it will throw.

One thing I would lile to figure out is If I would be able to rum from one, motor to another single stage and run like a 2 stage as all of my tanks are rated at over 200 pse The only differences is the second motor is a farm duty that runs a lower rpm, but a, tired of running out of air


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like the motor is around 2 horsepower. You could run both pumps into one tank for faster recovery, use check valves before the tee, but it would be cumbersome and noisy. However you would still be limited to 125 psi, that is all these pumps can be expected to produce. Running the pumps in tandem will not do anything for you.
Do you need portability? If this is a stationary set up, you could upgrade to a 5hp with a 60 gallon tank for less than a grand. You will need 240VAC.


----------



## s10sleeper (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info, it is a stationary setup, currently I have the line from one tank feeding into the next. I had considered running them in tandem, however, they are noisy. Portability is no issue, as they stay in my garage, and as far as voltage goes, it is no problem as I am preparing to run another breaker box into the garage with 2 gauge wiring from the meter. Only problem with a larger compressor is the price, I am on a fixed income due to a disability, but I have kept my eyes open for any old parts and tanks and may have located a 2 stage motor for a hundred bucks that works fine.


----------



## kbeitz (Dec 27, 2013)

To check HP size...

Amps times volts divide by 745.7 = HP

7.2 amps 120 volts divide by = 1.159 HP


----------

